# Stoked!



## thehumpback94 (May 29, 2021)

I dug 4 glazed whiskey jugs the other day!  All were inside what appeared to be a big barrel or cabinet in the ash layer. I popped out a a couple paper labeled bottles that were inside as well that are mildy still intact which usually blow away in the wind with me. Just thought I’d share happy hunting everybody!


----------



## bottles_inc (May 29, 2021)

Great haul


----------



## hemihampton (May 30, 2021)

Nice finds. Congrats. LEON.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 30, 2021)

I love the jugs. Labels never stay on for me either. I get a ghosting but not like those. The Old Tom Gin label even has some of the color. Crazy. Thanks for the show! I love them all.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## thehumpback94 (May 30, 2021)

bottles_inc said:


> Great haul


Thank you


----------



## thehumpback94 (May 30, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> Nice finds. Congrats. LEON.


Much appreciated!


----------



## thehumpback94 (May 30, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I love the jugs. Labels never stay on for me either. I get a ghosting but not like those. The Old Tom Gin label even has some of the color. Crazy. Thanks for the show! I love them all.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Those are the first jugs that I’ve found that weren’t slick my heart was thumpin.
The labels are a first for me also I’m going to attempt to maybe put some plastic over the label so I can hopefully save what’s left!
Thank you for your compliment I’m still in shock.


----------



## thehumpback94 (May 30, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I love the jugs. Labels never stay on for me either. I get a ghosting but not like those. The Old Tom Gin label even has some of the color. Crazy. Thanks for the show! I love them all.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


In one of the last photos there’s a torpedo on the far left. It’s a machine made blob top which was odd for me, is this something you’ve seen before?


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 30, 2021)

thehumpback94 said:


> Those are the first jugs that I’ve found that weren’t slick my heart was thumpin.
> The labels are a first for me also I’m going to attempt to maybe put some plastic over the label so I can hopefully save what’s left!
> Thank you for your compliment I’m still in shock.


What do you mean by plastic? You mean to stabilize the label? I have never done that before. Clear acrylic sealer.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 30, 2021)

thehumpback94 said:


> In one of the last photos there’s a torpedo on the far left. It’s a machine made blob top which was odd for me, is this something you’ve seen before?


Machine made blob top. It is hard to see the seam on you torpedo bottle. Can you post a better picture? You mean there is a seam that goes all the way through the blob lip? I have mold blown blobs that have a seam but they stop short of the lip.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## thehumpback94 (May 30, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> What do you mean by plastic? You mean to stabilize the label? I have never done that before. Clear acrylic sealer.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Maybe I’ll try the sealer!


----------



## thehumpback94 (May 30, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Machine made blob top. It is hard to see the seam on you torpedo bottle. Can you post a better picture? You mean there is a seam that goes all the way through the blob lip? I have mold blown blobs that have a seam but they stop short of the lip.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Yessir! I have found quite a few torpedos myself always BIM or applied top this one the seam goes all the way over check it out!


----------



## CanadianBottles (May 30, 2021)

Those whiskey jugs are a great find!  Not many of those that show up in North America.  Looks like you're finding a lot of UK stuff in that dump, maybe from wealthier people who could afford to import their beverages.
As for that blob I'm not sure if I can remember seeing one of those as an ABM before or not, but it doesn't surprise me that much that it exists.  Probably was used by a bottler which wanted to keep a sense of tradition for its soda.  You see that sort of thing with higher class products in the early 20th century which were still using bottlemaking techniques like glass seals long after they had become obsolete to give their products a sense of historic handmade authenticity.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 30, 2021)

thehumpback94 said:


> Yessir! I have found quite a few torpedos myself always BIM or applied top this one the seam goes all the way over check it out!View attachment 225879View attachment 225878View attachment 225879View attachment 225880View attachment 225881View attachment 225878View attachment 225879View attachment 225880View attachment 225881


Never saw one.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Mailman1960 (May 30, 2021)

thehumpback94 said:


> I dug 4 glazed whiskey jugs the other day!  All were inside what appeared to be a big barrel or cabinet in the ash layer. I popped out a a couple paper labeled bottles that were inside as well that are mildy still intact which usually blow away in the wind with me. Just thought I’d share happy hunting everybody!


Wow very nice. Has anyone ever heard of using hairspray on the labels to preserve them


----------



## Mjbottle (May 30, 2021)

Wow, congratulations on the finds i can imagine how excited you must have been, i love the picture where you see all the jugs burried together,very cool stuff


----------



## BF109 (Jun 2, 2021)

Cool finds.  I like how that one says, "VERY OLD SCOTCH WHISKY".  Haha!  Not just old but very old!


----------



## SMJB (Jun 2, 2021)

Nice jugs!


----------



## thehumpback94 (Jun 2, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> Those whiskey jugs are a great find!  Not many of those that show up in North America.  Looks like you're finding a lot of UK stuff in that dump, maybe from wealthier people who could afford to import their beverages.
> As for that blob I'm not sure if I can remember seeing one of those as an ABM before or not, but it doesn't surprise me that much that it exists.  Probably was used by a bottler which wanted to keep a sense of tradition for its soda.  You see that sort of thing with higher class products in the early 20th century which were still using bottlemaking techniques like glass seals long after they had become obsolete to give their products a sense of historic handmade authenticity.


They must have been wealthy there’s a lot of nice pieces coming out of there. I went the other day and found a stone gin from Amsterdam.


----------



## thehumpback94 (Jun 4, 2021)

Mjbottle said:


> Wow, congratulations on the finds i can imagine how excited you must have been, i love the picture where you see all the jugs burried together,very cool stuff


Thank you! It was an unreal feeling seeing them stacked up like that I damn near had a heart attack. One of my favorite bottle hunts to date


----------

